# ne pas X ni Y / ni X ni Y



## gvergara

Salut:

D'après ce que j'ai appris, il y a deux façons équivalentes d'exprimer la négation avec _ni_: à savoir avec ou sans la particle _pas_. 

_Je n'aime *ni* mon père *ni* ma mère._
_Je n'aime *pas* mon père*, ni* ma mère._

Il est possible de l'exprimer la négation suivante "avec _pas_"?. Merci d'avance

_Dans un vaste bâtiment hermétiquement fermé de manière à ce qu'il n'y entre *ni *air, *ni* lumière, *ni* eau?._ 
*De "Le papillon des étoiles" par Bernard Werber*

 Gonzalo

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## itka

Je suis un peu perplexe... je pense que c'est possible, mais il s'agit d'une phrase littéraire. Dans le langage courant, du moment qu'il y a trois termes, je crois qu'on serait obligé de répéter ni... ni....ni...

"_Dans un vaste bâtiment hermétiquement fermé de manière à ce qu'il n'entre* pas d*'air, *ni de* lumière, *ni d'*eau...."_


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il y a je crois une nuance, quand on utilise ni..., ni..., ni on met tous les éléments au même niveau, quand on utilise pas..., ni..., ni... il me semble qu'on insiste sur le premier élément et que les autres sont plus "accessoires".


----------



## Never say never

> "_Dans un vaste bâtiment hermétiquement fermé de manière à ce qu'il n'entre* pas d*'air, *ni de* lumière, *ni d'*eau...."_



D'un point de vue purement grammatical, cette phrase n'est pas fausse. 

Mais comme l'a fait remarquer Punky Zoé, en utilisant ni...ni, on met les différents éléments au même niveau ; j'ajouterais que le fait d'utiliser pour la première négation le mot "ni" fait savoir au lecteur que d'autres choses vont suivre, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la négation "pas" (certes, ça frappe plus les esprits à l'oral). Enfin, l'utilisation dès la première négation de "ni" apporte, je trouve, un côté insistant, emphatique, comme si l'auteur avait voulu montrer que le batîment était *vraiment *hermétique (et pas qu'un peu).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Etant tout à fait corrects, les deux ont également la même signification il me semble ! 

Je ne parle ni italien ni espagnol
Et
Je ne parle pas italien ni espagnol

Merci beaucoup de m'assurer.


----------



## Mout

je te confirme que les deux se disent.
La version la plus correcte, la plus propre, la plus littéraire est la première.

tu peux aussi rajouter l'article devant les langues :
_Je ne parle ni l'italien, ni l'espagnol._


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonsoir,

Laquelle des phrases suivantes est correcte ?

1- mon clavier n'a pas d'accent français ni le font hebreux.
2-mon clavier n'a ni accent français ni le font hebreux.

Il me semble que les deux sont acceptables. Par contre, quelques chose me dit que l'une seule est correcte en français, ai-je raison ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux solutions (_ne… pas… ni / ne… ni… ni…_) sont possibles. En revanche, aucune des deux phrases n'est vraiment appropriée telle quelle ; il faut rester cohérent entre les deux termes coordonnés.

_Mon clavier *n'*a *pas* les accents français *ni* les caractères hébreux._
_Mon clavier *n'*a *pas* d'accents français *ni* de caractères hébreux._
_Mon clavier *n'*a *ni* d'accents français *ni* de caractères hébreux._
_Mon clavier *n'*a *ni* accents français *ni* caractères hébreux._
_Mon clavier *n'*a *aucun* accent français *ni aucun* caractère hébreu._


----------



## liamvip

Bonjour,

J'ai un doute sur l'emploi au même temps de "pas" et "ni" lors des phrases négatives. Je voudrais savoir si ces phrases sont correctes :

*-Je n'aime pas la mer ni la montagne. *(2 éléments)*
-Je n'aime pas le cinéma, le théâtre ni les monuments *(plus de 2 éléments)*
-Je n'aime pas skier, regarder la télé ni prendre de photos* (des verbes)

Je sais qu'il serait correcte de dire:

-Je n'aime ni la mer ni la montagne
-Je n'aime ni le cinéma, ni le théâtre ni les monuments
-Je n'aime ni skier, ni regarder la télé ni prendre des photos

Mais ce que je veux savoir est si c'est correcte la combinaison de "ni" et "pas" dans les 3 exemples indiqués.

Merci.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, de mon point de vue, ces formulations sont correctes, mais nécessiteraient une interruption entre le début de la phrase et le "ni" final.

_Je n'aime pas la mer ; ni la montagne.
Je n'aime pas la mer. Ni la montagne.
_


----------



## Hemza

Il me semble que même une simple virgule (par opposition au point et au point virgule que tu utilises) peut faire office d'interrupteur dans ces phrases:

"je n'aime pas la mer*,* ni la montagne".


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonjour,

J'ai des doutes par rapport à cette construction:

Je ne lui avais pas revu ni ne l'avais appelé.

C'est correct?


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est _presque_ totalement correct :

"Je ne l'avais pas revu, ni ne l'avais rappelé."

... que l'on pourrait formuler aussi :

"Je ne l'avais pas revu, ni rappelé."
"Je ne l'avais ni revu, ni rappelé."


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Ok.. ou est-ce que c'est de l'oral avec ne ... pas... ni?

Merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Ce n'est pas particulièrement "de l'oral" dans ce cas : pour moi, c'est juste _grammaticalement incorrect_.


----------



## Jeremiah Lowry

Je ne l'avais ni revu, ni rappelé => le plus naturel.
Je ne l'avais pas revu, ni ne l'avais rappelé => correct selon moi, mais inélégant.
Je ne l'avais pas revu, ni rappelé => incorrect à mon avis.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Je semble avoir posé la bonne question  Il y a déjà des opinions divergentes.. C'est intéressant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les trois formulations sont pourtant correctes.  (La seule chose incorrecte était le pronom indirect _lui_.)

_Je ne l'avais ni revu, ni rappelé._ 
_ Je ne l'avais pas revu, ni ne l'avais rappelé._ 
_Je ne l'avais pas revu, ni rappelé._


----------



## Zorm

Bonjour

Pensez-vous qu'il est plus correct de dire

*pas X, ni Y*

ou bien

*ni X, ni Y*

et de façon plus générale, quand on a un grand nombre de choses à nier


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux tournures sont correctes. La différence est essentiellement une question de style. S'il y a plus de deux termes à nier, je trouve la seconde tournure plus équilibrée, mais c'est une préférence toute personnelle.


----------

